# 08' info.



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

was wondering if anybody out there had any pics of the new 08' TCR advanced ISP frames. Thanks in advance


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Wish I did, heard their comming out in July.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

There were some pictures in Road Bike Action Magazine of the TCR Advanced 0, which has SRAM Force. From what I can tell, the frame looks identical to this year. However, an interesting change is that the there will be 4 models and 3 of those models will have the ISP. I presume that only the lowest end model, most likely with Ultegra components will have a regular seatpost. I presume the other 3 models will be a Dura Ace, a SRAM Force and then likely a Dura Ace Team model.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Does Giant think that the average rider wants the ISP? It might be a good thing for a pro rider, but the club racer/rider I can't see too many buying it. Maybe I am not seeing something.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I presume that the club rider spending that kind of money on a bike will spend money for a professional fitter so cutting the seat post is not a big deal. I have been riding the same exact position for 1.5 years since I got a professional fitting done.

I could not buy the ISP because I do not have money for 2 bikes at that level and I travel several times a year with my bike. In size large, I could not get the ISP into my bike box, unless I bought the really bike tri box, which is a pain to transport.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

sbindra, do u have pics from the magazine. i don't subscribe to the magazine


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't think I would ever buy an ISP because I use my bikes for 1 maybe 2 seasons and then sell them.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

chrislh said:


> sbindra, do u have pics from the magazine. i don't subscribe to the magazine


Pictures from the magazine.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

i am a size M 5'10" so i *shouldn't* have a hard time selling it. Thanks a ton for the article. i've read that ISP has no real advantages. so still undecided.


----------



## dougbie (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there any info on the full carbon trinity's have they changed the geometry to reflect the alliance geometry? are they based on the current t-mobile tt bikes?


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

chrislh said:


> i am a size M 5'10" so i *shouldn't* have a hard time selling it. Thanks a ton for the article. i've read that ISP has no real advantages. so still undecided.


I have read exactly the same thing. The weight savings is about 20 grams, which is about a tablespoon of water. The ISP may be slightly stiffer but why would I want more stiffness on my bum? I presume that ISP vs. non-ISP makes no difference or almost no difference in the stiffness of the bottom bracket area. If it makes the seatpost area stiffer, that might actually make a harsher ride without providing any benefit in terms of more efficient energy transfer (assumes that the ISP does not effect bottom bracket stiffness).

I remember reading in the first issue of Road Bike Action Magazine a review of the ISP Advanced. The final line was despite the europro panache of the ISP model, the reviewers actually preferred the non-ISP model for its ease of adjustment presumably because there was little or no trade-off in performance.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I've been riding an ISP on my Taiwanese no-name frame.
I like it, but I don't think I can the difference, actually.

Looks nice though.


----------

